# Vice fabrication sur les powerbook 15'?



## TheRV (27 Février 2005)

Voilà, j'ai acheté un Powerbook 15' Combo il y a 2 semaines. 
--> La reception airport est scandaleuse par rapport à toutes les autres machines (ne capte meme pas le reseau du voisin que le iBook capte à 3/4 et mon reseau ou j'ai 4/4 dans tout l'apart je peine à avoir 1 voir 2 sur 4 avec les coupures et ralentissement que cela occasionne). Retour au SAV, demontage compelt de la machine : aucun probleme d'apres eux.
--> un pixel mort sur l'ecran. J'ai acheté un imac 800 il y a  ans pour ma copine, pareil, un pixel mort. Une semaine apres je m'etias acheté un 17' plat apple pour moi et là aucun probleme. Maintenant le powerbook nous fiat aussi le coup du pixel.

C'est là que mon voisin PCiste en a profité pour switcher samedi sur la meme machine. Resultat :
--> une reception airport totu aussi desatreuse. Donc mon power book n'ets pas en cause, mais tous les models? Juste la serie?
--> idem, il a aussi le droti à un pixel mort. Sur 4 ecrans apple, 3 sont defectueux. C'est du joli. 

Mon post concernait surtout la reception airport. QQ1 d'autre a-t-il ce probleme? J'ai essayé tous les types de config, en changeant la borne, en utilisant le mac comme borne, en deconnectant les appareils en Airport simple, rien à faire.


----------



## pixelemon (27 Février 2005)

j'utilise un powerbook combo de novembre 1,33 ghz et je suis connecté par airport dans tout l'appart (100m2 et murs de 65 cm) et mise à part l'entrée et les toilettes je capte super bien partout...  j'ai même rangé le monster cable au placard.

la connexion est stable entre la freebox et le mac, jamais de déconnexion et un débit important (je télécharge parfois au dessus de 1mo/s)

je n'apporte pas de réponse à ton problème, juste un complément d'information. En effet mon PB n'a aucun pixel mort, j'ai la chance d'avoir depuis un an un 20' qui lui non plus ne souffre pas de ce genre de problème. Et mon airport est d'une qualité exceptionnelle.

mais quelle borne utilises-tu ? airport express, extreme ? Airport tout court ? ou livebox ? freebox ?


----------



## TheRV (27 Février 2005)

je psne que pour les pixels mort i ly a une part de chance. Alors bon, il y a aussi une part de poisse dont je susi vicitme  Mais la coincidance avec le power book de mon voisin fort probablement issu de la meme serie car acheté au meme endroit est assez troublante.

Concernant la reception airport, cette coincidance est aussi troublante : une serie de carte airport defectueuse? Le probleme meriterai d'etre soulevé.
Personnelment, j'utilise une borne airport express. MAis comme idt precedement, j'ai aussi essayé de prendre mon powerMac G4 et mon ibook Palourde en les transformant en borne logicielle. resultat identique. Et si je transforme le power book en borne logiciel, c'est sur les autres machines que je n'ai que 2 traits de reception.


----------



## macaml (27 Février 2005)

peut-être l'antenne est elle mal branchée?


----------



## vincmyl (27 Février 2005)

Il est connu que les Alubooks ont une réception moyenne avec Airport


----------



## bendk97 (27 Février 2005)

J'ai recu mon ibook 12" il y a 2 semaines et pareil que toi pour l'airport, j'étais scandalisé par cette mauvaise réception et tout avait l'air bien branché.
Puis je suis tombé sur un forum anglosaxon, où un gars expliquait que très souvent les cartes airport étaient mal montées et qu'en fait il fallait bien enfoncer la carte dans son slot et surtout bien brancher l'antenne en forcant, oui j'ai bien dit en forçant, pour que la prise s'enfonce a fond dans l'airport card.
Depuis j'ai une réception incroyable, je capte partouit dans mon appart de 60m2 quasiment sans aucune atténuation nulle part, et je capte le reseau wifi d'un voisin habitant au premier étage de mon immeuble (je suis au dernier et 5eme étage).

Bonne chance, la carte est vraiment très bonne.


----------



## TheRV (27 Février 2005)

comme dit, le pwoer book est partit au SAV et le technicien m'a dit que tout avait l'air correct 
et comme c'est pas tres facile de le demonter sois-meme... (pour acceder à la carte il faut demonter le power book en totalité sur cette nouvelle gamme, dixit le reparateur)

alors a moins que qq1 ait un manuel..


----------



## TheRV (27 Février 2005)

je viens de faire un nouveau test : j'ai debranché l'antenne du iBook. Resultat, il capte maintenant exactement de la meme maniere que le pwoerbook, voir legerement moins bien!


----------



## Mathoov (27 Février 2005)

TheRV a dit:
			
		

> je viens de faire un nouveau test : j'ai debranché l'antenne du iBook. Resultat, il capte maintenant exactement de la meme maniere que le pwoerbook, voir legerement moins bien!


 
Apparement c'est l'antenne de ton powerbook qui est mal branchée donc ?
A+


----------



## bendk97 (27 Février 2005)

t'es sur que tu as bien enfoncé l'antenne *à fond* ? poste une photo éventuellement... Je te jure que pour mon cas je n'y croyais pas, ca avait l'air enfoncé correctement, mais non il fallait *forcer* pour l'enfoncer totalement ! Poste une photo eventuellement, 99% des problèmes de Wifi sur les portables mac proviennent d'une antenne mal branchée


----------



## toitoine33 (27 Février 2005)

bendk97 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai recu mon ibook 12" il y a 2 semaines et pareil que toi pour l'airport, j'étais scandalisé par cette mauvaise réception et tout avait l'air bien branché.
> Puis je suis tombé sur un forum anglosaxon, où un gars expliquait que très souvent les cartes airport étaient mal montées et qu'en fait il fallait bien enfoncer la carte dans son slot et surtout bien brancher l'antenne en forcant, oui j'ai bien dit en forçant, pour que la prise s'enfonce a fond dans l'airport card.
> Depuis j'ai une réception incroyable, je capte partouit dans mon appart de 60m2 quasiment sans aucune atténuation nulle part, et je capte le reseau wifi d'un voisin habitant au premier étage de mon immeuble (je suis au dernier et 5eme étage).
> 
> Bonne chance, la carte est vraiment très bonne.



sur quel site as tu pus lire cela?
précédement j'avais un ibook 14" de novembre et je captais toujours à 100% partout chez moi, maintenant avec le dernier powerbook, je capte vraiment mal lorsque je suis à 10m de la borne livebox...

Savez vous comment faire pour démonter l'antenne wifi???

par avance merci


----------



## vincmyl (27 Février 2005)

C'est pas indiqué dans la doc Apple?


----------



## GrandGibus (27 Février 2005)

Détails du démontage ICI...

J'avais rajouté moi-même la carte Airport Extreme de mon alu... et faut vraiment y aller pour enfoncer l'antenne....






Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours comme ça sur les nouveaux... quelqu'un (_heureux vénard_) peut-il vérifier ?


----------



## TheRV (27 Février 2005)

malheureusement ce n'est plus aussi simple. Il n'y a plus de trape au coté du logement de la batterie  (je suppose que c'est parce que les cartes sont integrées en standard sur tout la gamme)


----------



## roro (28 Février 2005)

je ne peux te dire grand chose si ce n'est que te confirmer que la réception de mon Alu 15" 1.25Ghz superdrive est nettement moins bonne que celle de mon ancien Ti 667 (airport) ou même que celui du Ti 867 (aiport extreme).
Dès que je m'éloigne de mon routeur, la chute de réception est significative, là om je ne perdais rien avec mon Ti.
La carte était de série, je n'ai jamais rien trifouillé...
s'il y a une modif à faire, je suis preneur mais je crains que ce soit du à la conception de l'Alu 15" (les autres Alu, je ne sais pas)


----------



## TheRV (28 Février 2005)

On est pas les seul! Decouverte d'un vice de fabrication sur cette serie?

http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?13@68.jPEVaNt6S0a.911474@.689bcdef/38
http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?13@68.jPEVaNt6S0a.911477@.68a7d701/3


----------



## vincmyl (28 Février 2005)

Moi aussi je l'ai monté moi meme et il faut forcer mais de toute facon l'Alu atténue le signal et donc la réception est moins bonne


----------



## rdemonie (28 Février 2005)

ca me fou les boules ce que vous dites, le miens arrive fin de cette semaine et le wifi est pour moi essentielle. je l'utilise a l'unif et a la maison.


----------



## roro (28 Février 2005)

TheRV a dit:
			
		

> On est pas les seul! Decouverte d'un vice de fabrication sur cette serie?
> 
> http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?13@68.jPEVaNt6S0a.911474@.689bcdef/38
> http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?13@68.jPEVaNt6S0a.911477@.68a7d701/3



si c'est ça, ça fait longtemps que ça dure car j'ai un Alu qui date d'avril 2004 et les posts que tu cites datent de février 2005 !!

Dans les faits, sur le mien voici ce que ça donne : j'habite dans un T2 récent (murs en béton & placo). Mon routeur wifi est dans ma chambre. Quand je surfe depuis ma chambre, RAS, réception à fond.
Quand je suis dans mon salon (un mur et 8mètres environ séparent le routeur du PB), le surf est assez chaotique : je dois sans cesse recliquer sur les liens ou cliquer sur "actualiser" pour que mes pages se chargent. le pire, c'est sur les forums comme MacG où je peux attendre 3mn facilement avant que certaines pages se chargent (notamment les pages "reply"). Je ne rencontre pas ce pb quand je surfe depuis ma chambre ou depuis n'importe où avec le vieux PC de ma copine sous Win98 et clé USB/wifi...
çe ne me le faisait pas quand j'habitais Paris dans un appart ancien (pas de béton) et là, ça commence à me gonfler sérieusement depuis quelques mois (date du déménagement).


----------



## GrandGibus (1 Mars 2005)

Pourtant, avril 2004 c'est encore les cartes additionnelles (et pas des chipset intégrés) ?!

Je dois habiter une maison en Lego... mais je capte convenablement dans toute la maison !


Pour info, je ne suis pas sur les paramètres par défaut du routeur (chanel 11 et g only) (sur un netgear 614 de base)


----------



## polo50 (1 Mars 2005)

Moi j'ai une moins bonne réception sur les macs qui ont de l'airport extreme ! j'ai un PB 15 de fin 2003 1Ghz,25  et maintenant un mac mini tout les 2 avec airport extreme tout les 2 vont à 4 voir 3 sur 5 la ou mon imac G4 (à même distance) avec la carte airport classique est toujours à 5 sur 5


----------



## willy (1 Mars 2005)

Salut, je viens d'avoir mon nouveau PB, effectivement la réception est un peu moins bonne que mon ancien ibook. A 5 m de la borne AirportExpress le PB est a 3/4 alors que l'ibook est a 4/4.


----------



## GrandGibus (1 Mars 2005)

polo50 a dit:
			
		

> ...maintenant un mac mini tout les 2 avec airport extreme tout les 2 vont à 4 voir 3 sur 5 la ou mon imac G4 (à même distance) avec la carte airport classique est toujours à 5 sur 5



Peut-être que la graduation n'indique pas la qualité de réception, mais le taux de transfert résultant ?

Airport standard plafone à 11 mbps alors que Airport extreme doit être autour des 22... Ces taux sont théoriques et diminuent à mesure que la qualité de réception est moins bonne ! donc à distance égale, emission et reception égale, si t'as un taux théorique de 24, tu seras à fond sur l'indicateur Airport, alors que tu auras des graduations en moins sur Airport Extreme .... alors que ça tournera mieux quand même sous Airport Extreme.

Pour t'en convaincre, chronomètre la durée de transfert du même fichier... et tu verras.


----------



## Balooners (1 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> j'utilise un powerbook combo de novembre 1,33 ghz et je suis connecté par airport dans tout l'appart (100m2 et murs de *65 cm*)



C'est Fort nox chez toi !!!


----------



## TheRV (1 Mars 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être que la graduation n'indique pas la qualité de réception, mais le taux de transfert résultant ?
> 
> Airport standard plafone à 11 mbps alors que Airport extreme doit être autour des 22... Ces taux sont théoriques et diminuent à mesure que la qualité de réception est moins bonne ! donc à distance égale, emission et reception égale, si t'as un taux théorique de 24, tu seras à fond sur l'indicateur Airport, alors que tu auras des graduations en moins sur Airport Extreme .... alors que ça tournera mieux quand même sous Airport Extreme.
> 
> Pour t'en convaincre, chronomètre la durée de transfert du même fichier... et tu verras.



maheureusement cette theorie ne tient pas la route : avec 2 traits sur le power book la navigation internet RAMMEUUHHHH comme tout.
Sur le iBook Palourde sosu Panther, ben le vieux tromblon fait mieux que le high tech de chez Apple si tu mets les machines cote a cote


----------



## willy (1 Mars 2005)

TheRV a dit:
			
		

> maheureusement cette theorie ne tient pas la route : avec 2 traits sur le power book la navigation internet RAMMEUUHHHH comme tout.
> Sur le iBook Palourde sosu Panther, ben le vieux tromblon fait mieux que le high tech de chez Apple si tu mets les machines cote a cote



Salut, j'ai un trait et je télécharge à 500 ko/S (free dégroupé), c'est pas les 800 ko/s quand je suis à 2 m de la borne mais ça rame pas.


----------



## fedo (1 Mars 2005)

tout depend de la borne wifi ou d urouteur d emission. si vous aviez le meme on pourrait comparer, si c est pas le cas -> comparaison impossible.
un routeur comme le linksys WRT54G a une tres bonne emission.


----------



## willy (1 Mars 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> tout depend de la borne wifi ou d urouteur d emission. si vous aviez le meme on pourrait comparer, si c est pas le cas -> comparaison impossible.
> un routeur comme le linksys WRT54G a une tres bonne emission.


Perso j'ai une airport express, casée sous un bureau.


----------



## fedo (1 Mars 2005)

TheRV aussi je crois. faudrait qu il teste avec une autre borne pourvoir s il a les memes resultats.


----------



## TheRV (1 Mars 2005)

idem, j'ai une borne airport express casée sous mon bureau.

J'ai pris le power book chez mon voisin (qui a un routeur cegetel) : quand les barres e receptiosn diminue, le surf devient horriblement lent. Ne parlons meme pas des echanges de fichiers entre les Mac qui sont si lent qu'ils finissent par faire planter le Finder.

PS: ces phénomenes n'apparaissent bien sur pas quand la reception ets à 3 ou 4/4


----------



## willy (2 Mars 2005)

TheRV a dit:
			
		

> idem, j'ai une borne airport express casée sous mon bureau.
> 
> J'ai pris le power book chez mon voisin (qui a un routeur cegetel) : quand les barres e receptiosn diminue, le surf devient horriblement lent. Ne parlons meme pas des echanges de fichiers entre les Mac qui sont si lent qu'ils finissent par faire planter le Finder.
> 
> PS: ces phénomenes n'apparaissent bien sur pas quand la reception ets à 3 ou 4/4


As-tu mise à jours le firmware de la borne ? J'ai la version : 6.1.1


----------



## Fran6 (2 Mars 2005)

Personnellement, je ne suis pas convaincu que le problème provienne de la carte Airport. Je pencherais plutôt pour la borne Airport Express. En ce qui me concerne, ce n'est pas parce que j'ai 50% de réception que je réceptionne moins bien ou moins vite... Par contre, j'ai un voisin dont je capte le réseau et il n'a pas de borne Airport et je suis au minimum au 3/4 tout en étant chez moi... Va savoir....

Bon courage en tout cas 

Guinouss


----------



## TheRV (2 Mars 2005)

Oui, j'ai le dernier firmware de la borne et les derniers OS X. Tout est à jour.
les ralentissements se produisent, comme dit, aussi chez mon voisin qui a une borne Cegetel.


----------



## alexlop (5 Mars 2005)

j'ai un powerbook G4 alu 15'' 1,67Ghz tout neuf
et je confirme avoir un mauvaise reception airport.
mon imac recoit 2 fois mieux avec une carte airport classique, et le pc de mon frangin recoit des reseau que je suis tres loin de voir !

franchement je suis decu: mauvaise reception, aucun acces à la carte airport pour au moins verifier l'antenne (la difference avec les anciens 1,5Ghz)
les antennes sont externes donc normalement le cap du metal est franchi(meme s'il peut y avoir une diminution) mais la c'est carrement mauvais.

(bon, mais il est beau quand meme !)


----------



## willy (5 Mars 2005)

alexlop a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un powerbook G4 alu 15'' 1,67Ghz tout neuf
> et je confirme avoir un mauvaise reception airport.
> mon imac recoit 2 fois mieux avec une carte airport classique, et le pc de mon frangin recoit des reseau que je suis tres loin de voir !


Effectivement, mon ancien ibook détectait 3 réseaux wifi, là où le PB n'en détecte que 2.
Je me demande s'il n'y a pas eu une mise à jours matériel de la carte airport sur les nouveaux pb et que le driver ou le firrmware n'est pas encore tout à fait au point ?


----------



## Kr!st0f (5 Mars 2005)

Ca pose problème ?
Est-ce que la qualité du ping et du taux de transfert est altéré avec une réception de 2-3/5 ?


----------



## Macounette (5 Mars 2005)

Pardon de m'immiscer - j'ai un iBook et à un moment donné j'ai songé à m'acheter un Alu 15" dernière génération, mais à vous lire je crois que je vais m'abstenir. 

Une remarque cependant, j'ai lu à plusieurs endroits que vos bornes sont le plus souvent placées "sous une table" donc très bas. Si je m'en souviens bien les bornes doivent être placées assez haut afin que la réception soit la meilleure possible... et si vous changiez les bornes de place ? Pour ma part j'habite dans un T2 assez ancien (années 50) et je surf d'habitude dans ma chambre, à l'opposé de l'endroit où se trouve la borne (Airport Extreme), à l'autre bout du salon. Et je capte toujours 3/4 au minimum. Je pense que c'est dû à la meilleure réception de l'iBook, certes, mais aussi au fait que ma borne est bien placée (tout en haut d'une étagère). Non?


----------



## Vercoquin (5 Mars 2005)

Je viens aussi m'immiscer pour faire part de ma petite expérience avec une machine réputée pour avoir une mauvaise réception Wifi : le Titanium. Je n'habite pas Fort Nox , mais un T2 dans un ancien bâtiment, et je ne suis jamais séparé par plus de 2 murs (avec les portes ouvertes) et 7 mètres de ma borne Express ou de mon modem Wifi. Mais la réception ne perd jamais plus d'une "barre" dans les menus, et AirTunes ne coupe jamais...
C'est donc assez étonnant que les AluBook, pourtant mieux conçus pour la réception Wifi, posent les problèmes dont vous parlez... Je me demande alors si ces soucis ne sont pas localisés 
Ah, pour répondre à la question de macounette, ma borne Express et mon modem Wifi (Siemens) sont tous les deux en bas d'un mur, derrière une épaisse bibliothèque...


----------



## TheRV (5 Mars 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Ca pose problème ?
> Est-ce que la qualité du ping et du taux de transfert est altéré avec une réception de 2-3/5 ?


malheureusement oui. Avec une reception de 2/5 le chargement de pages web est lent et l'echange de fichier AFP est carrement plantogene 

J'ai fais un test pour le moins surprenant : j'ai debranché l'antenne de la carte de mon iBook Palourde et regardé la reception au meme endroit qu'avec le PowerBook. Elle est identique!! En gros, le powerbook fonctionne comme s'il n'avait pas d'antenne..


----------



## Kr!st0f (5 Mars 2005)

Flute, j'attends de voir mais à ce compte la je sens qu'il va vite repartir.
Attendons déjà qu'il me soit livré.
Autre question sur les modéles précédents, les 15" 1,5 ghz, le probléme etait déjà présent ?


----------



## alexlop (5 Mars 2005)

Pour ce qui est de la position de la base, ce n'est pas en cause puisque je fais des test comparitifs avec d'autre ordis chez moi (3 autres) et je place mon PB à l'emplacement exacte de mon iMac ou du pc centrino, la reception est objectivement beaucoup plus faible.

oui la qualité de surf ou telechargement s'en ressent, il y a comme une instabilité de connexion au dessous d'un certain seuil en plus.

les antennes sont là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





j'aimerai moi aussi savoir si la reception etait aussi mauvaise sur les PB 15 1,5 d'avant ??


----------



## Mathoov (5 Mars 2005)

alexlop a dit:
			
		

> les antennes sont là


 
Il faudrai donc voir si on peut enlever cette protection pour brancher correctement l'antenne ?  
A+


----------



## vincmyl (5 Mars 2005)

Je pense qu'on peut l'ouvrir mais il vaudrai mieux laisser faire un techniciens du SAV


----------



## TheRV (5 Mars 2005)

mon powerbook va se faire changer la dalle pour un pixel mort mardi matin. Si ca se trouve, le changement de dalle étant le changement total du capot, la connexion airport sera meilleure!
je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Kr!st0f (5 Mars 2005)

Pour avoir une idée, à 10 m quel est la qualité de reception du dit PowerBooK ?


----------



## vincmyl (5 Mars 2005)

Chez moi faible avec 1 mur , 2 barres parfois 3 mais rare


----------



## Jebzf (5 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi faible avec 1 mur , 2 barres parfois 3 mais rare


 
mais pourtant d'après ta signature tu n'as pas le dernier pbook si ? donc ce n'est pas un défaut de la dernière révision si c'était déjà comme ça sur le modèle A.

où alors j'ai rien compris :hein:


----------



## vincmyl (5 Mars 2005)

J'ai le premier modèle mais le pb est le meme, sur tous les 15" la portée de Airport est bof


----------



## Kr!st0f (5 Mars 2005)

Les 12" et les 17" n'ont pas ce soucis ? Bizarre


----------



## alexlop (5 Mars 2005)

meme si on eleve le cache de l'emplacement que j'ai montrer ca ne change rien,
la connexion avec la carte (pour voir si c'est bien branché) est dans l'ordi !
mais si on ouvre ce cache on peu cerainement prolonger l'antenne en externe, mais c'est n'est pas le but!


----------



## TheRV (5 Mars 2005)

non, apple procede au changement complet du capot pour remplacer la dalle dixit le technicen


----------



## Jebzf (5 Mars 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Les 12" et les 17" n'ont pas ce soucis ? Bizarre


 
qqun peut confirmer ? ça m'intérresse aussi. 

parce que si je suis d'abord parti sur un pb 15" je tenterais peut-être un 17" si la réception est vraiment meilleure...


----------



## puffade (5 Mars 2005)

bendk97 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai recu mon ibook 12" il y a 2 semaines et pareil que toi pour l'airport, j'étais scandalisé par cette mauvaise réception et tout avait l'air bien branché.
> Puis je suis tombé sur un forum anglosaxon, où un gars expliquait que très souvent les cartes airport étaient mal montées et qu'en fait il fallait bien enfoncer la carte dans son slot et surtout bien brancher l'antenne en forcant, oui j'ai bien dit en forçant, pour que la prise s'enfonce a fond dans l'airport card.
> Depuis j'ai une réception incroyable, je capte partouit dans mon appart de 60m2 quasiment sans aucune atténuation nulle part, et je capte le reseau wifi d'un voisin habitant au premier étage de mon immeuble (je suis au dernier et 5eme étage).
> 
> Bonne chance, la carte est vraiment très bonne.




Je confirme ton info dont j'ai également endtendu parler. Il parait que la connexion de la carte est très délicate et que ça se joue à un quart de mm.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Chez moi la connexion WiFi est super, et pourtant il y a pas mal de poutres en acier et le plafond est aussi en acier.


----------



## vincmyl (5 Mars 2005)

Tu as un 15"?


----------



## roro (6 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Une remarque cependant, j'ai lu à plusieurs endroits que vos bornes sont le plus souvent placées "sous une table" donc très bas.



en ce qui me concerne, mon routeur est placé sur mon bureau. Et la réception est moins bonne avec mon Alu qu'avec mon ancien Ti667, ou même avec un PC portable et une clé USB/wifi.
Le pire, c'est que ça rend le surf impraticable dès que je suis dans mon salon (suis dans un T2 moderne... je n'avais pas ce pb dans mon T2 ancien à Paris) : faut régulièrement relancer les chargements. Le pire, c'est pour les forums, surtout celui macg, où il m'est IMPOSSIBLE de surfer normalement : pour afficher la page de réponse, je dois attendre 3mn   si ce n'est plus qu'il ait finit de charger pour pouvoir cliquer sur répondre. C'est insupportable   

Soit ce pb concerne tous les Alu, soit il n'en concerne qu'une bonne partie. Dans les 2 cas, visiblement, nous sommes nombreux à nous plaindre de cette réception catastrophique. On peut parler de défaut de fabrication sur toute la série ou sur une large partie... que fait Apple ?? je ne comprends pas... visiblement, ils ignorent totalement car les pbs perdurent sur les versions 2005.

Très curieux...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Tu as un 15"?



non, j'ai un 12".
peut-être qu'en effet le problème se limite aux 15"?


----------



## Macounette (6 Mars 2005)

En tout cas une chose est sûre, ce sujet m'a définitivement convaincue de _ne pas_ abandonner mon iBook pour un Alu 15"... la gamme des PB en soi me plaît beaucoup, mais un tel vice de construction, pour moi qui me sers beaucoup du wifi, c'est rédhibitoire. 
Et puis à y voir de plus près, et sérieusement (sans faire jouer le popom(me) :love: ) mon iBook me convient encore parfaitement... 
Donc je vais devoir faire l'impasse... du moins pour l'instant


----------



## Kr!st0f (6 Mars 2005)

J'ai discuté via iChat avec deux personnes qui possédent un 15".
Bilan, ça marche nickel, pas de soucis, même à 1/5 y a aucun problème de surf.
Je ne veux pas relencer le débat mais les gens satisfaits on ne les voit pas poster sur les forums au contraite des insatisfaits.
J'attends le mien et je me prononce, mais il est vrai que ce type de topic peut décourager les futurs acquéreurs.
Si j'avais tenu compte de tout ce que j'ai lu sur l'iMac G5 (boucan d'enfer il parait (entre autre) je serais encore sur un PC ... et finalement mon iMac G5 ne souffre d'aucun des problème qui lui on était prêté a travers ces topics. Souvent sur 50 pages il y a 10 personnes qui ont un probléme avec leur machine et qui relancent le débat.
En tout cas je touche du bois je n'ai rien à repprocher a ma machine. En attendant le PowerBook...


----------



## willy (6 Mars 2005)

Je viens de déplacer la borne airport express, je l'ai mise sur mon bureau, résultat à 8 m avec un mur en placo, la réception du PB est passée d'une barre à trois.

Sinon je confirme, même avec une barre le surf est nickel chez moi (moyenne de 700 ko/s sur mire.ipadsl.net)


----------



## vincmyl (6 Mars 2005)

C'est clair que le fait de la mettre sous une table ou derriere un meuble atténue le signal, 700 ko/s ca reste correct


----------



## bgali (6 Mars 2005)

Et pourquoi vous ne mettez pas des relais airport express (à part le prix ...) ???


----------



## ozark (6 Mars 2005)

ce message juste pour vous dire que j'ai un pb 1,6 tout nouveau tou chaud et que même si la réception est moins bonne sur mon powerbook que sur mes pcs équipés de wifi ce n'est pas aussi catastrophique que ce que certaines personnes ici expérimentent.

en gros entre d'un étage à l'autre je suis à 2 ou 3 barres au lieu de 4 ou 5, mais le surf continue à être tout à fait praticable.

c'était donc un messge d'un utilitsateur satisfait du wifi sur un nouveau powerbook 15"


----------



## fedo (6 Mars 2005)

> c'était donc un messge d'un utilitsateur satisfait du wifi sur un nouveau powerbook 15"



ton message est assez rassurant car etant tres interesse par un 15", l eventuel mauvaise reception wifi est un point important pour moi.
mais une question quel est ton model de borne ou de routeur wifi? en fin y a t il des utilisateurs de linksys WRT54G ayant un nouveau 15" qui pourrait faire part de leur experience en wifi?


----------



## TheRV (6 Mars 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> J'ai discuté via iChat avec deux personnes qui possédent un 15".
> Bilan, ça marche nickel, pas de soucis, même à 1/5 y a aucun problème de surf.
> Je ne veux pas relencer le débat mais les gens satisfaits on ne les voit pas poster sur les forums au contraite des insatisfaits.
> J'attends le mien et je me prononce, mais il est vrai que ce type de topic peut décourager les futurs acquéreurs.
> ...



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Sauf que quand tu tombe sur la serie à probleme, tu es contant de trouver des gens qui ont le meme probleme. C'ets en faisant du bruit qu'on se ferra entendre par Apple, car aller au SAV avec un demi problem (airport fonctionne, mais mal) c'ets toujours tres dur à faire justifier l'intervention t'un technicien qui, la plupart du temps, ne va rien faire du tout car pour lui totu est OK il capte le signal.


----------



## alexlop (6 Mars 2005)

tout a fait d'accord aussi
parcque ca commence a me gonflé cette demi reception qui marche qui marche pas, qui est lente...


----------



## ozark (6 Mars 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> ton message est assez rassurant car etant tres interesse par un 15", l eventuel mauvaise reception wifi est un point important pour moi.
> mais une question quel est ton model de borne ou de routeur wifi? en fin y a t il des utilisateurs de linksys WRT54G ayant un nouveau 15" qui pourrait faire part de leur experience en wifi?




j'ai justement un linksys WRT54G 

pour ceux qui ont des problèmes de réception ... j'ai entedu plusieures fois qu'on pouvait amplifier pas mal le signal d'un access point avec des pointes de pringles ... ?!  (pas très joli ... mais c'est pas trop cher comme modification)


----------



## GrandGibus (6 Mars 2005)

alexlop a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait d'accord aussi
> parcque ca commence a me gonflé cette demi reception qui marche qui marche pas, qui est lente...



*Sans prétendre appporter une solution, et encore moins contredire les faits que vous énoncez*, voici ce qui m'est arrivé il y a quelques mois:

Je suis tombé en panne avec mon routeur wifi (netgear wgr614). Après trois (longues) semaines de SAV: échange standard. Je rentre à la maison, m'empresse de rebrancher le tout. Je reconfigure et... je constate les mêmes problèmes que vous décrivez: réception catastrophique sur mon alu12.

J'enrage, je commence à m'inquiéter d'autant plus qu'entre temps, je n'avais absolument rien changé. En plus de tout ça, je ne constatais pas de différence depuis le poste PC sous windows.

Puis me vint l'idée de mettre à jour le firmware... du roueur. Et là, Ô miracle, tout s'est remis à fonctionner comme avant.


Moralité: dans mon cas, la mise à jour du firmware du routeur a été salvatrice !


----------



## TheRV (6 Mars 2005)

je vois la bidouille dont tu veux parler, mais elle concerne les emeteurs et non les recepteurs. par ailleurs cette bidouille est dangereuse pour la santé (imagine avoir un relais SFR dans ta chambre..)

Concernant ce probleme de demi-reception lente de nos cher 15', je vous propose de mettre nos numeros de series sur le forum (si qq1 peut me confirmer que c'est sans risque) : il me semble qu'il y a une methode pour identifier les series et leur date e fabrication


----------



## fedo (6 Mars 2005)

> Puis me vint l'idée de mettre à jour le firmware... du roueur. Et là, Ô miracle, tout s'est remis à fonctionner comme avant.



de toute facon les derniers routeurs netgear necessitent systematiquement la mise a jour du firmware (je pense au 834 par exemple).



> ce message juste pour vous dire que j'ai un pb 1,6 tout nouveau tou chaud et que même si la réception est moins bonne sur mon powerbook que sur mes pcs équipés de wifi ce n'est pas aussi catastrophique que ce que certaines personnes ici expérimentent.



c est peut etre grace au linksys qui compense par sa qualite d emission reconnue. mais a priori c est une bonne nouvelle qu on puisse compenser avec un routeur wifi performant.


----------



## alexlop (7 Mars 2005)

j'ai ffait un petit test assez marrant avec istumbler sur :
un imac G3 carte airport classique
et
mon powerbook G4 1,67 avec carte aiport extreme

en ce moment la qualité du surf est correcte sur les 2 ordis
l'imac indique signal 24 et noise 26   barre airport: 4 barres
le PB indique signal 22 et noise 3,5   barre airport 1 à 2 barres

y' a un pb quelque part
deplus la y'a pas de probleme de surf mais souvent le pb ne surf pas bien du tout


----------



## msdosfolies (7 Mars 2005)

rdemonie a dit:
			
		

> ca me fou les boules ce que vous dites, le miens arrive fin de cette semaine et le wifi est pour moi essentielle. je l'utilise a l'unif et a la maison.


 

rassure toi le mien marche bien (pb 80 gb sd 1.5 ghz) l'avant dernier modele

freebox v4 et routeur linksys en g


----------



## TheRV (7 Mars 2005)

comme dit, mon test le plus sigificatif a été de debrancher l'antenne du iBook Palourde et de comparrer alors la reception : identique au PowerBook!!
Et si je met le PowerBook a coté de la borne airort express, les barres de "Connexion à internet" n'atteigne de loin pas le max (-4 ou 5 traits)


----------



## GrandGibus (7 Mars 2005)

TheRV a dit:
			
		

> je vois la bidouille dont tu veux parler, mais elle concerne les emeteurs et non les recepteurs. par ailleurs cette bidouille est dangereuse pour la santé (imagine avoir un relais SFR dans ta chambre..)



Je comprends pas :hein:.

En quoi c'est dangereux ?


----------



## Kr!st0f (7 Mars 2005)

Je suppose qu'il parle des ondes-electromagnétiques qui, soit dit en passant, ont la même fréquence que celles utilisées dans un four à micro-ondes.


----------



## TheRV (7 Mars 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pas :hein:.
> 
> En quoi c'est dangereux ?



Avec cette bidouille pour augmenter la portée du signal wif-fi tu augmentes en realité la puissance du signal. Or ce sont des ondes qui, comme les ondes de telephones portables, sont dangeureuses pour la santé à trop forte puissance. Evite de te griller la cervelle de la sorte


----------



## GrandGibus (8 Mars 2005)

L'upgrade de firmware n'est pas toujours synonyme de modification de la puissance d'emission du routeur.

Je pensais que c'était un peu comme une mise à jour de driver: cela corrige quelques bugs, bouche des failles de sécurité... 

Mais je vois difficilement (à tort peut-être) comment une societé puisse délivrer et vendre des routeurs Wifi _à la norme_, pour ensuite échapper à toute normalisation (surtout niveau santé).


Pour info, après la manipulation, j'ai retrouvé le niveau de reception que j'avais avant l'aller-retour en SAV.


----------



## TheRV (8 Mars 2005)

malheureusement, alexlop tu as raison 

je reviens du SAV pour changer la dalle à cause du gros pixel mort. La reception ne s'est pas améliorée (et maintnant le powerbook ne se met plus en veille quand je le ferme groarrrr). Donc le probleme ne vient deja pas de l'antenne intégrée à l'ecran. Il nous reste donc par élimination :
- soit la connexion de l'antenne à la carte airport
- soit la connexion de l'antenne à l'antenne de l'ecran
- soit la carte airport
reste à deviner lequel de ces 3 points est defectueux 

L'ideal serait de commencer par changer la carte airport... si qq1 a un deuxieme mac en airport extreme et se sent l'ame d'un bidouilleur..


----------



## alexlop (8 Mars 2005)

j'irai fair un tour a l'applecare demain pour parler de ce probleme de reception


----------



## alexlop (9 Mars 2005)

c'est bien gentil de vouloir aider tout le monde mais faut pas non plus repeter des messages sur le topic qui ne resolvent en aucun cas le probleme et qui n'y réponde pas.
alors un topics avec des gens qui aide c'est sympas, faudrait pas aller jusqu'a le polluer. merci


----------



## chagregel (9 Mars 2005)

Ca me gonfle d'avoir a effacer 9 messages sur 5 pages d'un problème que vous ne resolvez pas!!! 

1)On garde son calme
2)La prochaine fois je ferme tout simplement le sujet
3)Ce n'est pas négociable


----------



## alexlop (10 Mars 2005)

merci pour l'intervention du moderateur.

retour sav de mon powerbook: conclusion: il n'a rien, tout va tres bien madame la marquise.
 une autre carte a ete essayé, meme reception, et par rapport a d'autre ordi ils disent que c'est pareil. l'ordi a ete tester avec une borne 802.11G.
alors que chez moi C'est du B
mais bon.
en tout cas en ce moment en plein milieux de la journée, le surf est parfait. meme avec une faible reception
on verra ce soir ce qu'il en est, il sera peut-etre tant d'activer la robustesse d'interference pour voir ce que ca donne !


----------



## TheRV (10 Mars 2005)

zut ?!
donc c'est meme pas un defaut de la carte airport? Ces PowerBook sont donc si mauvais que ca? Là je suis decu 
la semaine prochaine je vais avoir un iMac 20' en airport de pret. Je ne sais pas encore si la machine sera scellée ou non. Si non, je me lancerai bien dans le demontage du powerbook et interchangement des cartes pour verifier cela

alexlop> tu as essayé avec a nouvelle carte chez toi ou juste au magasin (où tu avais pas tes reperes comme chez toi)?


----------



## alexlop (11 Mars 2005)

non ils ont testé avec un autre carte, moi pas.
j'a tester en reprenant ma machine avec ma carte d'origine sur leur reseau. mais je n'ai pas de donné repere dans leur local.
de retour chez tout est pareil.
j'ai un moins de signal mais une meilleur qualité de celui ci
la reception est purement moins bonne suretout en cas de haute perturbation environnemental, heur de pointe: soir tele allumé, microonde des voisins radio, portable...
je vais m'accomoder tant pis


----------



## TheRV (16 Mars 2005)

je viens de recevoir mon iMac G5 en airport. La borne express est à 30cm du iMac. Figurez-vous que j'osille entre 3 et 4 traits! Hallucinent! C'est l'airport extreme qui est tellement mauvais? Le PowerBook ne serait pas en cause?

Est-ce possible que ma borne est un defaut de compatibilité avec l'airport .g et que le routeur de mon voisin est tout aussi mauvais?
Enfin, je ne vois pas le reseau d'un autre voisin alors que sur les machines en .b je le voyais..


----------



## Mathoov (19 Mars 2005)

J'ai reçu mon Powerbook 15" il y a quelques jours, une pure merveille ! J'en suis vraiment très content, d'autant plus que c'est mon premier Mac !!!  

En ce qui concerne la réception Airport il est vrai que c'est assez variable. En etant à 1 ou 2 mètres de mon routeur wifi (wifi B), je capte la plupart du temps 5 barres mais d'autres fois "seulement" 4. Quand je me ballade dans la maison il est vrai que la réception est moins bonne que mon ex PC Portable mais bon ça reste raisonable.

Alors, problème de la carte Airport ? Antenne mal fixée ? :hein: 
A+


----------



## Daffy (20 Mars 2005)

Egalement reçu mon 15" 1.67 depuis quelques jours. La réception Wifi est excellente. Mon modem/Router est un Philips (g).
A noter dans le doc de Philips qu'ils déconseillent la présence d'une alimentation électrique trop proche du cable ADSL.


----------



## skip le cariboo (24 Mars 2005)

quelqu'un a des nouvelles ? Un lien pour ameliorer la reception, ou pour acceder a la carte airport sur les nouveaux pwbs ?


----------



## Fran6 (10 Avril 2005)

Salut tout le monde,

Ce week-end j'ai installé un widget pour la réception Wifi. Mon Mac est situé à environ 10 mètres et il me dit que je reçois à 100%. Pourtant, la jauge de récpetion Wifi en haut à droite dans la barre, ne me donne que 3 traits....Et si c'était l'utilitaire Wifi du mac qui n'était pas juste ? C'est quand même etrange cette différence entre un widget qui normalement va chercher l'information au même endroit que l'icone dans la barre de menus, non ??

Quoi qu'il en soit, ça ne change rien pour ceux qui galèrent sur le web...


----------



## vincmyl (10 Avril 2005)

C'est clair que ya un truc qui cloche la  :mouais:


----------



## Nico92 (12 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous,

J'ai aussi le même problème avec mon PB 12" 1Ghz.
J'ai acheté un routeur Netgear DG834G et en rapprochant mon PB au plus près j'ai un signal au 3/4 de la puissance max. Au delà de 2m ça s'écroule et à 3m c'est fini !

J'ai essayé les changements de canaux (1 à 13), la mise à jour du firmware du routeur, le changement de place du routeur, mais rien n'y fait.

D'après ce que j'ai lu sur ce forum et sur le lien vers le forum Apple, c'est bien un problème matériel sur le PB.

Que répond le support Apple sur ce sujet ?

Avez vous pu résoudre ce problème ?

Merci
Nicolas


----------



## Fran6 (12 Avril 2005)

Nico92 a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai aussi le même problème avec mon PB 12" 1Ghz.
> J'ai acheté un routeur Netgear DG834G et en rapprochant mon PB au plus près j'ai un signal au 3/4 de la puissance max. Au delà de 2m ça s'écroule et à 3m c'est fini !
> ...



Si tu n'as plus rien à 3 mètres, tu as un véritable problème, plus grave que moi en tout cas...Là, y a pas de discussion à avoir, contacte ton revendeur que ce soit pour le mac ou pour le routeur.... Moi, c'est un peu l'inverse, je capte à 100% selon un widget et ce à 10 mètres, alors que mon voyant de la barre des menus est toujours à 3 sur 4....

Bon courage

Guinouss


----------



## will be (12 Avril 2005)

Pour ma part, j'ai eu un Ibook 12'' dans lequel j'ai installé une airport 1, j'avais toujours 4 barres sauf dans le toilettes où je n'en avais que 3.
Aujourd'hui j'ai un Powerbook 15'' (ça fait trois semaines), je n'ai plus que trois barres dans le salon, mais toujours trois dans les toilettes...

Au boulot, ça marche bien et je choppe les réseaux des voisins.

Pas d'inquiétude


----------



## Nico92 (24 Avril 2005)

Nico92 a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai aussi le même problème avec mon PB 12" 1Ghz.
> J'ai acheté un routeur Netgear DG834G et en rapprochant mon PB au plus près j'ai un signal au 3/4 de la puissance max. Au delà de 2m ça s'écroule et à 3m c'est fini !
> ...



Je viens de changer la carte airport et maintenant je capte normalement, plus de problème.
Donc dans mon cas c'était la carte airport qui ne fonctionnait pas correctement.

Nicolas


----------



## vincmyl (25 Avril 2005)

Heureusement que ce n'était que ca


----------



## Balooners (25 Avril 2005)

Bon, cela n'est pas un vice de fabrication, mais j'ai voulu le mettre quand même.

Je viens de prendre, il y a quelques semaines, un 15" MIPE, et voilà qu'hier le bloc alim. a complètement flanché... Plus de jus. Au début, je me dis que c'est la prise de courant qui est HS, je branche sur une autre, niet... Je me dis que se sont les fusibles des prises qui ont sauté, que dalle. Je dois me résigner, c'est soit l'ordi, soir le bloc alim., je tentais quand même plus sur l'alim. Je test ce matin avec l'alim. d'un pote, tout est ok. Moralité, je vais entre 12h et 14h chez mon revendeur où dans le cas présent, je ne le remercie pas du tout, et je crois qu'il va avoir de mes nouvelles, Il me dit : On doit l'envoyé en SAV, moi, je dis OK, il me dit le con, ça prendra 3 jours... Gné ??  Moi y en a pas bien comprendre ce que tu me dis là... OK pas de soucis, mais tu m'en prêtes un alors ? Il me répond non le con ? Voilà c'était mon coup de gueule du jour,  car maintenant, je vais devoir pédaler pour l'alimenter. Ce n'est pas un peu du foutage de gueule quand même, sur des pièces aussi banales qu'un chargeur, pourquoi ne prêtent t-ils pas des trucs dans ce genre "un chargeur", je ne vais pas leur manger... :mouais:. Va falloir que je trouve un chargeur pour ce soir, car il y a peut être, contrairement à eux un peu de boulot en cours... !


----------



## chagregel (25 Avril 2005)

Viens le charger à la maison cette semaine


----------



## roro (26 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> je vais devoir pédaler pour l'alimenter. Ce n'est pas un peu du foutage de gueule quand même, sur des pièces aussi banales qu'un chargeur, pourquoi ne prêtent t-ils pas des trucs dans ce genre "un chargeur", je ne vais pas leur manger... :mouais:.



c'est clair y a de l'abus. J'ai une amie dont le chargeur a aussi laché sur iBook 14" 933, heureusement pdt la période de garantie. Mais manque de bol, cet ibook étant son outil de travail, elle a quand meme du racheter un chargeur pour l'utiliser, sinon, c'était 3 semaines d'attente. Lamentable. Maintenant, elle a 2 chargeurs...


----------



## Fran6 (8 Mai 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Depuis que je suis passé sous Tiger, la connection réseau est super bonne et la périmètre de réception est nettement meilleur...comme quoi....


----------



## vincmyl (9 Mai 2005)

Ca vaut le coup de passer a tiger rien que pour ca mais est ce que le systeme est plus réactif


----------



## Fran6 (9 Mai 2005)

De mon côté, je dirais que oui, mo nsystème est plus réactif avec Tiger, plus rapide. J'ai un ami qui a un PB 1,25 Ghz et qui arrive à faire du 12 pistes sur GarageBand alors que sous Panther ça ramait beaucoup plus... Mais bon, en ce qui me concerne, la différence n'est pas extraordinaire mais j'avoue qu'une meilleure réception réseau c'est le pied... 

Bye

Guinouss


----------



## vincmyl (9 Mai 2005)

Moi je n'ai que 1ghz et 768 de ram et je pense qu'une petite différence devrait se faire sentir


----------



## roro (17 Mai 2005)

depuis l'installation de Tiger, je confirme que la réception semble meilleure. Dans mon cas, le surf est maintenant plus pratiquable que sous 10.3 depuis mon salon, même s'il y a encore des lenteurs. Mais globalement, c'est nettement mieux.


----------



## roro (25 Mai 2005)

suite de mes aventures... je vous explique la situation et j'aimerai bien savoir si d'autres sont dans le même cas.
Comme je l'écrivais juste au dessus, depuis l'install de Tiger, la réception semble meilleure. Je me fie à l'affichage mais aussi au confort de surf dès qu'on s'éloigne du routeur.
Dans mon cas, dès que je suis dans mon salon (suis dans un T2, c'est donc pas un chateau...), il m'arrive souvent de devoir faire des reload car l'affichage des pages se bloque en cours de route. Et souvent l'affichage d'une page, peut bloquer tout le reste (sous safari)... c'est très curieux et surtout pénible. Depuis Tiger, ça le fait moins, mais ça le fait tjs encore un peu, notamment dans les forums où là, c'est terrible. Par exemple, pendant que je vous écris, la page est encore en cours de chargement... et ça, ça me le fait seulement qd je surfe depuis mon salon. Si je suis dans la chambre (là où il y a le routeur, ça se charge immédiatement). Je rencontre ces pbs avec la plupart des sites.

Par contre, même avec Tiger, le surf est IMPOSSIBLE depuis ma terrasse (je suis alors à une dizaine de mètres du routeur, avec toutes les fenêtres de l'appart ouvertes...). J'ai une barre de réception et il ne se passe rien quand je lance le chargement d'un site... ça rame pendant des plombes et il me met un message d'erreur. Dès que je retourne dans le salon (je m'avance de 2m) la réception est à fond ou presque et les pages se chargent.

Je suis d'autant plus furieux de cette RECEPTION MINABLE INDIGNE d'un ordi que j'ai acheté 2400euros il y a un an, que le vieux PC portable de 2000 avec 64Mo de Ram sous Win 98Se avec une clé usb wifi fonctionne nickel, depuis n'importe quel endroit, y compris la terrasse !!     

Franchement, soit c'est que le mien qui déconne, soit c'est effectivement un défaut de fabrication commun à tous les Alu 15, et dans ce cas, je comprends pas le silence des clients et l'absence de modif d'Apple.
Si on peut pas s'éloigner à plus de 10m avec un Alu 15, je vois pas trop l'intérêt du wifi... annoncé avec une portée nettement supérieure d'ailleurs.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (25 Mai 2005)

j'ai le même problême avec le mien aussi.. ca passe de 5 barre a rien en moins de 10m


----------



## vincmyl (25 Mai 2005)

C'est le bordel avec les Alu , je sais pas si avec Tiger ca a changé bcp de chose


----------



## Fran6 (25 Mai 2005)

Au risque de me répéter, je n'ai pas ce genre de problèmes et si tellement d'autres clients l'avaient également, il t'en ferait part. Il se peut que ce soit sur certaines séries ou encore quelques cas isolés mais je ne pense vraiment pas que ce soit un cas généralisé sinon le sujet ferait déja 40 pages. T'en as parlé avec Apple ?? 

Bon courage

Guinouss


----------



## GrandGibus (25 Mai 2005)

Pas de soucis à signaler sur ma config (c.f. signature). Je note également une meilleure réception depuis le passage à Tiger. 

L'idéal serait de tester les deux machines cote à cote ! Roro, si tu passes sur bordeaux, ma maison est ouverte .


----------



## roro (25 Mai 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Au risque de me répéter, je n'ai pas ce genre de problèmes et si tellement d'autres clients l'avaient également, il t'en ferait part. Il se peut que ce soit sur certaines séries ou encore quelques cas isolés mais je ne pense vraiment pas que ce soit un cas généralisé sinon le sujet ferait déja 40 pages. T'en as parlé avec Apple ??



il doit donc s'agir d'un modèle défectueux alors... le pbm est que je n'ai pu m'apercevoir de ce pbm au début car j'habitais dans le l'ancien, de surcroit plus petit... du coup, mon Alu vient de passer la période de garantie.
Non, je n'ai pas appelé Apple pour en parler. Je peux essayer mais je crains de me faire envoyer balader...


----------



## roro (25 Mai 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> L'idéal serait de tester les deux machines cote à cote ! Roro, si tu passes sur bordeaux, ma maison est ouverte .



Merci !
sinon je vais faire un essai chez mes parents aussi, et tester le 17 de mon père chez moi.


----------



## chagregel (26 Mai 2005)

Pas de problème non plus avec mon 15 pouces (1,5 Ghz), que ce soit chez moi (T2 40m² + Terrasse), chez mes parents (Maison 250 m² + jardin - il y a des pertes mais pas plus qu'avec les Pc ou l'iBook de ma soeur) ou à l'école toute en Wifi.

Tu as essayé de reclipser la carte? (je dis peut être une connerie mais sur le 12 pouces d'un pote elle etait mal enfoncée..)

Bon courage


----------



## roro (26 Mai 2005)

non je n'ai pas essayé et je ne sais pas comment faire. Je vais jeter un oeil...


----------



## chagregel (26 Mai 2005)

Toujours sur le 12, elle est sous la batterie, cachée par un petit capot. Sur mon 15 elle n'a pas l'air accessible mais sur les anciénne versions...


----------



## GrandGibus (26 Mai 2005)

Sauf erreur de ma part, mais ni la carte, ni l'antenne ne sont accessibles depuis les nouvelles révisions... 

Sinon, effectivement, c'est le plus souvent source de problème sur les anciennes générations. Reste encore la piste du mauvais branchement entre l'antenne (qui passe par les bords de l'écran) et la carte par la charnière. Mais là, c'est opération périlleuse d'autant sur une machine encore sous garantie.


----------



## Fran6 (26 Mai 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Sauf erreur de ma part, mais ni la carte, ni l'antenne ne sont accessibles depuis les nouvelles révisions...
> 
> Sinon, effectivement, c'est le plus souvent source de problème sur les anciennes générations. Reste encore la piste du mauvais branchement entre l'antenne (qui passe par les bords de l'écran) et la carte par la charnière. Mais là, c'est opération périlleuse d'autant sur une machine encore sous garantie.



Yes, mais il me semble bien que Roro n'est plus sous garantie... ou tout du moins son portable    

Alors, why not ???


----------



## GrandGibus (26 Mai 2005)

Voici la fiche complête de démontage de nos amis de chez powerbook.fr.

Le modèle est celui avec les cartes non-intégrées. Cependant, je pense que tu devrais trouver ton bonheur. 

tiens-nous au courant si tu te lances dans l'opération à coeur ouvert.


----------



## rdemonie (26 Mai 2005)

moi non plus aucun probleme pour capter le wifi, j'ai une borne linksys et je capte a 3, 4 barres dans ma chambre qui est deux étages au dessus. et 4 barre dans ma cave qui et un étage en dessous.


----------



## roro (27 Mai 2005)

merci à tous pour vos réponses 
j'ai DL le doc pdf... tout semble clair pour essayer de retirer et de remettre la carte. Je ne suis pas trop amateur de ce genre de choses mais je jetterai un oeil.
Effectivement, mon Alu n'est plus sous garantie Apple depuis quelques jours.


----------

